# UN say's Israel, worst violator of human rights



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Playing at caring about human rights is the U.N. game. And no state does it better than Iran.

There were four resolutions on Israel. And one on North Korea -- a country that is home to government policies of torture, starvation, enslavement, rape, disappearances, and murder - to name just some of its crimes against humanity.

Four resolutions on Israel. And one on Syria. Where the death toll of four years of war is 100,000 civilians, ten million people are displaced, and barrel bombs containing chemical agents like chlorine gas are back in action.

Four resolutions on Israel. And one on Iran. Where there is no rule of law, no free elections, no freedom of speech, corruption is endemic, protestors are jailed and tortured, religious minorities are persecuted, and pedophilia is state-run. At last count, in 2012 Iranian courts ordered more than 30,000 girls ages 14 and under to be "married."

And what did that one resolution on Iran say? Co-sponsored by the United States, it was labelled a "short procedural text," consisting of just three operative paragraphs that contained not a single condemnation of Iran.

The Israel resolutions, on the other hand, were full of "demands," "condemns," "expresses grave concern," and "deplores" - along with orders to "cease immediately" a long list of alleged human rights violations.

Ninety percent of states - inhabited by 6.6 billion people - got no mention at all. Countries like China, Qatar, Russia, and Saudi Arabia. For the UN, there was not one human rights violation worthy of mention by any of these human rights horror shows.

Why not? For starters, China, Qatar, Russia and Saudi Arabia are all members of the UN Human Rights Council. Actually protecting human rights is not a condition of being elected to the Council, and thereby transforming into a UN authority on what counts as a human rights violation.

UN says Israel, not Iran, North Korea or Syria worst violator of human rights | Fox News


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And we'll just turn a blind eye on everyone stashing rockets and grenades in schools, Red Cross centers, hospitals and using babies as meat shields.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The UN says that defending yourself against an armed attacker is a violation of the attackers rights.....

Think about that !

It is a violation of a criminals rights to use similar force against him...... You have no right to defend yourself but the criminal has a right to do harm to you. (how do they come up with that?)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The UN is a worthless waste of time and money.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

PaulS said:


> The UN says that defending yourself against an armed attacker is a violation of the attackers rights.....
> 
> Think about that !
> 
> It is a violation of a criminals rights to use similar force against him...... You have no right to defend yourself but the criminal has a right to do harm to you. (how do they come up with that?)


I'll tell you how - The UN is overrun with brain dead, silver spoon fed, guilt ridden, dip shits.
None of them could live in the real world and hold down a real world job, out side of their own self importance they could not survive


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

This is the same bunch that raped a bunch of African women with their "Peacekeepers". in the mid 90's 0r early '00's


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Box of frogs said:


> I'll tell you how - The UN is overrun with brain dead, sliver spoon fed, guilt ridden, dip shits.
> None of them could live in the real world and hold down a real world job, out side of their own self importance they could not survive


Better description is it is overrun with pure evil.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The U N is the largest group of idiots out side of D C. There headquarters are in New York city! That there is a sign of there intelligents,if they have any at all.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Face it. The world is anti Semitic. They vote to get you to believe that the only state with free elections and a right to practice your religion, be it Christian, Muslim or Judaism is the most evil on the planet. You have to be mentally unfit to go along with this. Congress, the house in particular needs to grow a set and stop funding the UN.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

And everyone forgets South Africa. Especially the UN who thinks our government is the one of the golden boys.
Some food for thought:

Be warned. the content is graphic and will offend sensitive viewers:
Wix.com genocide museum created by AJKRaad based on Alternative Arcade | Wix.com

A recent event just down the road from me:
UPDATE: Pongola petrol station attack victim tells his story | Zululand Observer
Sadly, you tube deleted the video depicting white teens brutally beaten by Africans - it's against there policy!

The UN is the biggest farce next to Zuma, Obama and Mugabe - they may actually all be brothers from different mothers


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Face it. The world is anti Semitic. They vote to get you to believe that the only state with free elections and a right to practice your religion, be it Christian, Muslim or Judaism is the most evil on the planet. You have to be mentally unfit to go along with this. Congress, the house in particular needs to grow a set and stop funding the UN.


I'll agree with that, as long as we stop funding all nations. That includes S. Korea, Israel, Saudi Arabia, Jorden, et al.
And I don't want to get too involved here, but there are many Muslim Semites. The term does not pertain exclusively to Judaism. Calling someone an 'anti-Semite' may also mean they are anti-Arab.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, read this carefully,but I agree, Israel is the worst at violation human rights, they need to kill a lot more if they want to be the worst to keep up with countries in Africa, most of the middle east, N. korea, China, Russia, Germany in the 1930's and 40's, Japan in the second world war and how many countries that fringe around Russia, Mexico and I'm sure there are other in un South America too. And don't forget Australia too, they didn't do very good with the natives that live there in the outback. And lets be fair, the USA isn't 100% lilly white in all this either as the USA could do with some improvments in this area. So I think most countries should think twice before they throw stones at others.

Now with that said, who really cares what the UN says about anything to begin with, they don't exactly set good standards for human rights.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

If I were elected president, my first act would be an executive order to block all US money being paid to that useless organization, immediately.

Nobody would be shocked, because this would be a major part of my campaign platform.


----------

